# Bilder pixel für pixel auslesen!



## tobee (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen welche Programmiersprache kann ein Bild Pixel für Pixel auslesen?
Ich glaub php kann das nicht?

Tobee


----------



## Manuelh (19. Juni 2006)

ähm darf ich mal fragen für was du das brauchst ? also c++ und c# können das! Von anderen Sprachen hab ich keinen plan


----------



## tobee (19. Juni 2006)

so eine art motion caputure mit bluescreen

sorry shift taste kaputt 

tobee


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (19. Juni 2006)

Das würde auch mit PHP gehen. Einfach 2 For-Schleifen schachteln und das Bild Pixel für Pixel mit imagecolorat() auslesen...


----------



## Norbert Eder (19. Juni 2006)

tobee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sorry shift taste kaputt
> tobee


Gleich beide Shift-Tasten kaputt?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (19. Juni 2006)

Norbert Eder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gleich beide Shift-Tasten kaputt?


Wahrscheinlich auch CapsLock, "Zeichentabelle" und ALT+NUM-Pad für die Ascii Codes


----------



## Mamphil (19. Juni 2006)

tobee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sorry shift taste kaputt


Unglaubwürdig, da zumindest beim deutschen Tastaturlayout der Smiley aus zwei Zeichen, die nur* über die Shift-Taste erreichbar sind, besteht ;-] 

Mamphil

Sorry for  
*: Ja, es geht auch anders, ungleich komplizierter...


----------



## tobee (20. Juni 2006)

Ok ich geb's zu  Ausrede. 
Hätte ich vorher nachdenken sollen.  

Aber zurück zum Thema:
Es müsste theoretisch auch Videodateien Bild für Bild auslesen können.

Tobee


----------



## Fabian H (21. Juni 2006)

Das hat doch mit der Programmiersprache an sich ueberhaupt nichts zu tun. Was du brauchst ist die richtige Bibliothek. PHP eignet sich nicht fuer das, was du beschrieben hast. Evtl. koennen ffmpeg und libavformat das, was du willst.


----------



## Christian Fein (21. Juni 2006)

Wusste ich doch das ich so eine Frage letztends beantwortet hatte.

Aber mit Python:: 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/sonstige-sprachen/246819-python-farbmittelwert-eines-bildes.html


----------

